

1000 Responses to Java Is Not Dying - pjmlp
http://www.drdobbs.com/jvm/1000-responses-to-java-is-not-dying/240162680

======
quchen
Python is dying!

Anyone offended and feels like writing lots of blog posts about that
statement? That's ridiculous and doesn't deserve a comment, I hear you say?
Well, that would exactly be the right (non-) response to such a statement.

~~~
twiceaday
I wish Python 2 died already but this seems extremelly unlikely. Nobody seems
to know the difference between two and three and on several occasions I've met
developers who were not even aware that there was a three. "I just use the
Python on my Macbook."

------
sgarman
I think these conversations can be misleading. It's all about tools and
frameworks. There was a small window in time where I spent writing mobile apps
in JavaFX - and it was a nightmare. No support for different phone sizes or
hardware. Now here I am using java to do the same thing on Android and it's a
much smoother process. Android has great frameworks in place to solve the
problems I had with JavaFX j2me mobile apps. Here is where some people jump to
conclusions, "JavaFX is a bad language;" however, my struggles with mobile
where not related to the language but rather the tools and frameworks.

------
lmm
I write my Android apps (and my enterprise Spring apps) in Scala, so there's
no guarantee at all that Android will keep Java alive.

------
lurkinggrue
The only thing I use java for: Android apps and Minecraft.

------
Nekorosu
It isn't dying. It just smells bad.

~~~
oso2k
An' it tastes a bit nutty!

------
oso2k
BSD is dying!

